# Purchasin ternetzi's



## xZipVi3tBoii (Jan 17, 2008)

where can i order 6 ternetzi's for cheap. i want them while they are little to see them grow.

the sponsors sell them for 85$ for 4"


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if you want tern cheap you will have to wait untill tern season so you can pick up 1-2 inchers for 20-30$


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i agree youll have to wait till they are able to import the young babys as im not positive but i dont think any one breeds ternetzis yet so its a waiting game


----------

